# New Porsche 911 (998) Spied



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Autocar grabbed these spy shots of the upcoming 911 replacement, the 998. I love the look of the 911 but feel it is starting to be dated, even with the progressive changes they've made. What do you think?

The 998 model will replace the 997, which itself is just a thorough facelift of the previous 996 model. Construction will be a mix of steel and aluminium, and some components will be shared with the smaller Cayman and Boxster to keep costs down.

The disguise indicates that styling changes will be kept to a minimum, but Porsche sources have previously told Autocar that almost every panel will be new. The only carry-over parts will be the frameless doors from the cabriolet version.

The disguise at the rear hides a new wing, which draws on active technology seen in the Panamera. It will extend at high speed to boost downforce without impacting on drag.

The new 911 will be slightly longer and wider than the model it replaces. Porsche has made these changes to ensure the 911 meets ever-evolving crash regulations and also to improve both aerodynamics and dynamics.

Tech features will include an integrated torque vectoring system on four-wheel-drive models and a faster-acting limited-slip differential on rear-drive 911s. These spy pictures also indicate that the 911 will get LED front and rear lights as standard.

Engines will be updated versions of the current 911***8217;s 3.6 and 3.8-litre flat sixes. Light-pressure turbocharging is being developed to boost efficiency, but these developments won***8217;t be seen until the 998 receives its facelift in the middle of the next decade.

Sales will start in the summer of 2012.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Hope springs eternal that the 911 will eventually become mid-engined, but as long as people keep buying them as is, the design will remain primarily the same. Nothing new that it shares parts with the Cayman/Boxster, that's been the case for a decade.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

The difference between the 998-997=1. 1/997 = .001% different car. 

They should just make the 993 turbo all over again with a nicer interior and call it a day.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

One of these days I'll break down and buy one of those....


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

looks like a 911
which is a good thing


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I guess there is only so much you can change with that car:dunno:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Burrogs said:


> The difference between the 998-997=1. 1/997 = .001% different car.
> 
> They should just make the 993 turbo all over again with a nicer interior and call it a day.


:rofl: :thumbup: I spit coffee on my monitor.

Personally, I'll never get tired of the design. I've loved them since their inception. Well, since the 70s, since I wasn't alive to admire the first inception of the car


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Burrogs said:


> They should just make the 993 turbo all over again with a nicer interior and call it a day.


+ 408

I'd even take it with the old interior


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

mtbscott said:


> Hope springs eternal that the 911 will eventually become mid-engined, but as long as people keep buying them as is, the design will remain primarily the same. Nothing new that it shares parts with the Cayman/Boxster, that's been the case for a decade.


No thanks.
-Getz


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Only car on earth that gets my attention today...911. Cayman is nice but lack of a rear seat means it will not be an option as I have a toddler.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

6 Brit said:


> looks like a 911
> which is a great thing


Fixed


----------

